# Furry Flag Improved



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 6, 2010)

Remember this?






Well, here's a new, smoother version of the furry flag.






Plus regional versions.

Pittsburgh Furs:






SoCal Furs:






Michigan Furs:






FLAG REQUEST RULES:

1. Flags are based on the flag of the furry fandom, with variation of colors that represent furry communities. The azure and forest green represents the furry fandom as a whole.

2. Choose two specific colors that represent your community. Any color will do except white, which will always be the color of the pawprint and the wave.

3. A design may be placed at the lower-right corner of the flag. It must be reasonably simple and always be pure white. For example, we could add an apple to the New York furries, or a taÃ­no coquÃ­ design to the Furicua flag.

As you can see, I've developed a method to design furry flags reasonably quickly, so don't hesitate to request anything.


----------



## Aden (Jul 6, 2010)

What


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 6, 2010)

Aden said:


> What


 
Sorry, finger slipped. But anyway this is my proposal for a furry flag... I'll find the original thread soon.


----------



## Willow (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't understand this at all

Why do we need a flag?


----------



## Seas (Jul 6, 2010)

Don't really like either one tbh.
(and don't like the idea of a flag anyway)


----------



## Usarise (Jul 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't understand this at all
> 
> Why do we need a flag?



Because the gays wont let us use theirs.  they dont want to be associated with furfags.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 6, 2010)

It would be nice to have a flag flying at furry conventions... sort of like the gay flags fly at the gay parade.


----------



## Don (Jul 6, 2010)

The Michigan flag looks appropriately drab and depressing. 

Once again though, I honestly do not think the fandom needs a flag. It's a hobby, not a nationstate.


----------



## Willow (Jul 6, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> It would be nice to have a flag flying at furry conventions... sort of like the gay flags fly at the gay parade.





RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> sort of like the gay flags fly at the gay parade.





RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> like the *gay flags* fly at the* gay parade*.





RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> *gay* flags





RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> *gay *parade.





RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> *gay*[/QUOTE]
> I feel ill


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 6, 2010)

I will edit the first post to put in the flag request rules.


----------



## Don (Jul 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> RayO_ElGatubelo said:
> 
> 
> > *gay*[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Jul 6, 2010)

A flag is a somewhat a good idea, I think, honestly. A flag should only be present douring a con.  But that's my 2 cents.


----------



## Willow (Jul 6, 2010)

Implies that furries should be treated like fags 

Gotcha


----------



## Jesie (Jul 6, 2010)

I thought the pawpad was the furry symbol? 

IS EVERYTHING I KNOW WRONG?!


----------



## SirRob (Jul 6, 2010)

I made one for my region.


----------



## Conker (Jul 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't understand this at all
> 
> Why do we need a flag?


 TO SHOW OUR FUCKING PRIDE OF COURSE

For a furry you don't really get it do you

FURPRIDE

HOORAH

[insert more furfaggotry here]


----------



## Geek (Jul 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I made one for my region.


 
I see hentai Tails.


----------



## Willow (Jul 6, 2010)

Conker said:


> TO SHOW OUR FUCKING PRIDE OF COURSE
> 
> For a furry you don't really get it do you
> 
> ...


Oh right, I forgot

I must be a fake fur for not showing furry pride


----------



## Smelge (Jul 6, 2010)

The only possible improvement could be if it was on fire.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 6, 2010)

Smelge said:


> The only possible improvement could be if it was on fire.


I agree, a furry flag should be flaming.


----------



## Machine (Jul 6, 2010)

Smelge said:


> The only possible improvement could be if it was on fire.


Yes.

Furry isn't a lifestyle. They don't need a flag.


----------



## Tally (Jul 6, 2010)

Looks like that one religious flag.

And not enough rainbow colours.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 6, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> It would be nice to have a flag flying at furry conventions... sort of like the gay flags fly at the gay parade.


 Uncle Kage already flew a flag at AC this year. You're a little late.


----------



## Aden (Jul 6, 2010)

Tally said:


> And not enough rainbow colours.


 
I am perfectly okay with that


----------



## Tally (Jul 6, 2010)

Aden said:


> I am perfectly okay with that


 





This would fit us well though.


----------



## Machine (Jul 6, 2010)

Tally said:


> This would fit us well though.


Yep. That's furry right there.


----------



## Dan. (Jul 6, 2010)

Why the hell do we need a flag, that's like Railroad enthusiasts having a flag, it's a hobby for Christ's sake!


----------



## Stahi (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah we don't need a "Furry Fandom Flag."

Fuck this idea.


----------



## Machine (Jul 6, 2010)

Dan. said:


> Why the hell do we need a flag, that's like Railroad enthusiasts having a flag, it's a hobby for Christ's sake!


Furfags don't know how to differentiate hobby from lifestyle.



Stahi said:


> Yeah we don't need a "Furry Fandom Flag."
> 
> Fuck this idea.


This.


----------



## Tally (Jul 6, 2010)

Stahi said:


> Yeah we don't need a "Furry Fandom Flag."
> 
> Fuck this idea.


 
Other pride parades wave flags, furries wave dicks.

Dude, just let us get a flag.


----------



## Riv (Jul 6, 2010)

Tally said:


> This would fit us well though.


 
And, for gay, furry, apple users:


----------



## Willow (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm making a flag for people who like the color green 

Because I have to show my pride for liking a color 

I don't even really like green


----------



## Machine (Jul 6, 2010)

Tally said:


> Other pride parades wave flags, furries wave dicks.
> 
> Dude, just let us get a flag.


Those prides are real, though. Furries are an internet subculture that aren't, in real life, judged, beat up, or killed. And then when they get trolled, which is fucking harmless, they tend to cry about it like it's the worst thing in the world.

Furry is not a race.


----------



## Boondawks (Jul 6, 2010)

Maybe it should just be a big knot.


----------



## Tally (Jul 6, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Those prides are real, though. Furries are an internet subculture that aren't, in real life, judged, beat up, or killed. And then when they get trolled, which is fucking harmless, they tend to cry about it like it's the worst thing in the world.


 
I have furry pride. It's real.

Furries are judged in real life too!


----------



## Machine (Jul 6, 2010)

Tally said:


> I have furry pride. It's real.
> 
> Furries are judged in real life too!


I highly doubt that people actually kill furries. 

However, your typical furfag that just loves to defend this hobby is sure to say, "OH MY GOD, TROLLS ARE LIKE TEH KKK. I'M NOT BEING SET ON FIRE OR HUNG BY A NOOSE, I'M BEING TROLLED. HELP ME, I AM BEING DENIED OF MY RIGHTS TO BE A FURRY!!!"

Ugh.


----------



## Willow (Jul 6, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Those prides are real, though. Furries are an internet subculture that aren't, in real life, judged, beat up, or killed. And then when they get trolled, which is fucking harmless, they tend to cry about it like it's the worst thing in the world.
> 
> Furry is not a race.


Trolling's harmless..usually


----------



## Tally (Jul 6, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I highly doubt that people actually kill furries.


 
Furries die all the time.


----------



## Dan. (Jul 6, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I highly doubt that people actually kill furries.


I think you will be surpriesed by the amount of trolls who have said they want to...


----------



## Machine (Jul 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Trolling's harmless..usually


If you don't take the internet seriously, it is purely harmless.



Tally said:


> Furries die all the time.


How many times by people?



Dan. said:


> I think you will be surpriesed by the amount of trolls who have said they want to...


Not really.


----------



## Tally (Jul 6, 2010)

Amphion said:


> How many times by people?


 
Every time a furry is trolled, I die on the inside.


----------



## Machine (Jul 6, 2010)

Tally said:


> Every time a furry is trolled, I die on the inside.


Lol.


----------



## Riv (Jul 6, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I highly doubt that people actually kill furries.


 
Only furries kill furries. This is the law of our sacred order.


----------



## Willow (Jul 6, 2010)

Tally said:


> Every time a furry is trolled, I die on the inside.


 facepalm.jpg


----------



## Tally (Jul 6, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Lol.


 
Death is not a funny matter. We must protest!

My name is Harvey Milk Tally and I'm here to recruit you.


----------



## Machine (Jul 6, 2010)

Riv said:


> Only furries kill furries. This is the law of our sacred order.


Pretty much.



WillowWulf said:


> facepalm.jpg


doublefacepalm.jpg



Tally said:


> Death is not a funny matter. We must protest!
> 
> My name is Harvey Milk Tally and I'm here to recruit you.


NEVAR.


----------



## UKtehwhitewolf (Jul 6, 2010)

Furries have flags now?  O___o

No.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 6, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> It would be nice to have a flag flying at furry conventions... sort of like the gay flags fly at the gay parade.


I think you just lost all credibility you had on this forum.



SirRob said:


> I made one for my region.


 This one's more honest, at least. I'd use it.


----------



## Icky (Jul 6, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I think you just lost all credibility you had on this forum.


Have you seen any of his other posts or threads?

They're all terrible. He had no cred.


----------



## Delta (Jul 6, 2010)

We. Dont. Need. A. Flag.
Faggots.


----------



## Willow (Jul 6, 2010)

Winds said:


> We. Dont. Need. A. Flag.
> Faggots.


 Only fake furs say that

FURRY PRIDE 4EVAR!!

:V


----------



## Riv (Jul 6, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> This one's more honest, at least. I'd use it.


 
No, no, it's too inclusive. Everyone is furry for Krystal, and that's a known fact.


----------



## Dan. (Jul 6, 2010)

NO MEANS NO DAMMIT! 
Friggin' furries


----------



## Riv (Jul 6, 2010)

Dan. said:


> NO MEANS NO DAMMIT!
> Friggin' furries


 
I might have believed you if you weren't a fox. Everything a fox says means yes.


----------



## Tally (Jul 6, 2010)

Dan. said:


> NO MEANS NO DAMMIT!
> Friggin' furries


 
FurPride! FurPride! Fight for rights! FurPride!


----------



## Ricky (Jul 6, 2010)

Goddammit

Please no...


----------



## Dan. (Jul 6, 2010)

Riv said:


> SpeciesComposite: squirrel, fox, other.


Ahem?


----------



## Riv (Jul 6, 2010)

Dan. said:


> Ahem?


 
Yeah. 20% fox. That doesn't mean I have the slut genes... :3

Now stop saying you don't love the flags because we all know that you do.


----------



## Dan. (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok then..
FLAGS ARE SO PRETTY!
Happy now?


----------



## Riv (Jul 6, 2010)

Dan. said:


> Ok then..
> FLAGS ARE SO PRETTY!
> Happy now?


 
Don't forget to talk about how they make you murry. XD

Yeah, that's fine.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm here to ask I get my citizenship in this somehow fandom turn nation taken away from me so I can get deported


----------



## Dan. (Jul 6, 2010)

Hmm, a furry citizenship test, that would be amusing...


----------



## Willow (Jul 6, 2010)

Why are we turning furry into its own race?


----------



## Dan. (Jul 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Why are we furry ?



Fix'd


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Why are we turning furry into its own race?


 cause thats what Die hard furries want
but sadly think of it this way


Do you want them to be treated as a race
or similar to being Gay


----------



## Riv (Jul 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Why are we turning furry into its own race?


 
It's all just part of _The Plan_.

1) Get thousands of people to identify as furries.
2) Slowly change it from a hobby to a lifestyle, then to a religion.
3) Small fundamentalist furry camps begin to appear around the world.
4) Furries are rewarded for getting plastic surgery to become permanently fursona'd.
5) Children are genetically modified to become real anthropomorphs.
6) The rest of the human race is wiped out with biological weapons.
7) World is now a hugbox.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 6, 2010)

Riv said:


> It's all just part of _The Plan_.
> 
> 1) Get thousands of people to identify as furries.
> 2) Slowly change it from a hobby to a lifestyle, then to a religion.
> ...


 Theres one problem with that

the nation of FAF would prevent that hugbox from happening by constantly picking on other fur nations :V


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 6, 2010)

Just going to go ahead and repost this from the previous thread


----------



## Riv (Jul 6, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Theres one problem with that
> 
> the nation of FAF would prevent that hugbox from happening by constantly picking on other fur nations :V


 
Well, see, they've thought of that. They're going to have Ben moderating.


----------



## Icky (Jul 6, 2010)

Riv said:


> Yeah. 20% fox. That doesn't mean I have the slut genes... :3


It's a fox. They're all slut genes.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 6, 2010)

Icky said:


> It's a fox. They're all slut genes.


Hey there good looking. ;3

blah blah blah flags are dumb infraction immunity blah blah blah


----------



## Tally (Jul 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> blah blah blah flags are dumb infraction immunity blah blah blah



First post that made any sense on this topic.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 6, 2010)

Riv said:


> No, no, it's too inclusive. Everyone is furry for Krystal, and that's a known fact.


 No it's not, you need scientific proof for that. And to me she's not much more than a painful reminder of what a terrible game Star Fox Adventures was.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 6, 2010)

I was thinking of making a flag for Swedish furs, Kellie.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 6, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I was thinking of making a flag for Swedish furs, Kellie.


 no plz, you're just making one to get into my pants :[


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 6, 2010)

OP I remember that thread.

...did you read it at all??? 
Seriously.  This happened before.


----------



## Corto (Jul 6, 2010)

Nowadays every has a friggin' flag. Back in my days you had to win them through sweat, tears and blood! You had to fight the FASCISTS or COMMIES or SPANIARDS to even bear the right to use the word "flag".


----------



## SirRob (Jul 6, 2010)

Corto said:


> Nowadays every has a friggin' flag. Back in my days you had to win them through sweat, tears and blood! You had to fight the FASCISTS or COMMIES or SPANIARDS to even bear the right to use the word "flag".


You're very old for a 19 year old, you know that?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 6, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> no plz, you're just making one to get into my pants :[


 
Well, I can't deny it, Swedish girls are sexy. But really, how the hell am I gonna get to Sweden! You know how bad my Swedish is!

The blue and yellow go good together, but I don't know if we'd need a design in the lower-right corner...


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 6, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> No it's not, you need scientific proof for that. And to me she's not much more than a painful reminder of what a terrible game Star Fox Adventures was.


 no Dinosaur planet was a horrible game, adding starfox made it gawd damn horrible


----------



## SirRob (Jul 6, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Well, I can't deny it, Swedish girls are sexy. But really, how the hell am I gonna get to Sweden! You know how bad my Swedish is!


I thought you were on my team...


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 6, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> no Dinosaur planet was a horrible game, adding starfox made it gawd damn horrible



And yet the charms of Krystal softened the blow...

Every furry wants to do Krystal. Even gay furries want to do Krystal, just to brag about the fact that they did Krystal.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I thought you were on my team...


 
I probably could go to Philly some day, Rob. I go both ways.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 6, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I probably could go to Philly some day, Rob. I go both ways.


Oh, so you're just not picky. Excellent.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 6, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> And yet the charms of Krystal softened the blow...
> 
> Every furry wants to do Krystal. Even gay furries want to do Krystal, just to brag about the fact that they did Krystal.


 again that theory was disproven by the scientific research that Renamon can turn people furry, not everyone

just like damn Twilight
I'm on Team Renamon


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh, so you're just not picky. Excellent.


 
In fact, if there's a Philly community, I could probably make a flag for them too. I'm thinking pink for one the colors (pink, of course, representing love, Philly being the city of brotherly love).


----------



## Corto (Jul 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You're very old for a 19 year old, you know that?


 
You're very old for a stupid fatface that's also dumb. 


:'(


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 6, 2010)

Corto said:


> You're very old for a stupid fatface that's also dumb.
> 
> 
> :'(



Hey, that was mean. Rob is awesome!


----------



## Riv (Jul 6, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> No it's not, you need scientific proof for that. And to me she's not much more than a painful reminder of what a terrible game Star Fox Adventures was.


 





They can't put it in a meme if it isn't true. quod erat demonstrandum.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 6, 2010)

Riv said:


> They can't put it in a meme if it isn't true. quod erat demonstrandum.


 actually its untrue due to Renamon :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 6, 2010)

Flag burning seems to be the norm more recently.

Let's have a furry flag and burn it. Post it on youtube.

Profit.


----------



## Browder (Jul 6, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> In fact, if there's a Philly community, I could probably make a flag for them too. I*'m thinking pink* for one the colors (pink, of course, representing love, Philly being the city of brotherly love).


 
Don't you dare.

And they changed it to "The City that Loves You Back". Too many gay jokes.


----------



## Gigawatt (Jul 6, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Flag burning seems to be the norm more recently.
> 
> Let's have a furry flag and burn it. Post it on youtube.
> 
> Profit.



Burning a furry flag would be pretty entertaining, but just the thought of having a furry flag is kind of dumb.

Also, what is with you guys and derailing threads? o_0


----------



## Don (Jul 6, 2010)

Gigawatt said:


> Burning a furry flag would be pretty entertaining, but just the thought of having a furry flag is kind of dumb.
> 
> Also, what is with you guys and derailing threads? o_0



This is probably the most off-topic and chill forum you'll ever find. It's stunning to see a thread pass a single page without being de-railed horribly.


----------



## Gigawatt (Jul 6, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> This is probably the most off-topic and chill forum you'll ever find. It's stunning to see a thread pass a single page without being de-railed horribly.


 
I don't know. It feels kind of weird to be on a forum where most of the threads devolve into memes and innuendo.


----------



## Geek (Jul 6, 2010)

Yay for the gay furry apple users:


----------



## Trance (Jul 6, 2010)

Gigawatt said:


> I don't know. It feels kind of weird to be on a forum where most of the threads devolve into memes and innuendo.


 
Thats just how we roll.


----------



## Icky (Jul 6, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Every furry wants to do Krystal.


Not really. 

:|


----------



## Riv (Jul 6, 2010)

Icky said:


> Not really.
> 
> :|


 
You don't count. You are a bird. Birds do not have penises. My species likes to eat unattended bird eggs. Your argument is invalid.


----------



## Willow (Jul 6, 2010)

Riv said:


> You don't count. You are a bird. Birds do not have penises. My species likes to eat unattended bird eggs. Your argument is invalid.


 And my species likes to kill foxes


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Jul 6, 2010)

I was half-expecting something quasi-awesome, like a bunch of furfags stealing an eRepublik nation and making it our own. Then, I realized this was the Den. =\


----------



## Trance (Jul 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And my species likes to kill foxes


 
Note to self:  Avoid wolves with monocles.


----------



## Riv (Jul 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And my species likes to kill foxes


 
I am not a fox. I am an unholy hybrid who lives in the trees, disrupting the balance of all ecosystems I touch by causing trophic cascades. Wolves cannot climb trees. Your argument is invalid.


----------



## Willow (Jul 6, 2010)

Riv said:


> I am not a fox. I am an unholy hybrid who lives in the trees, disrupting the balance of all ecosystems I touch by causing trophic cascades. Wolves cannot climb trees. Your argument is invalid.


 I own an airship


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I own an airship


fuck your airship with an orbital cannon network


----------



## Icky (Jul 6, 2010)

Riv said:


> I am not a fox. I am an unholy hybrid who lives in the trees, disrupting the balance of all ecosystems I touch by causing trophic cascades. Wolves cannot climb trees. Your argument is invalid.


you still can't fly, though


----------



## Asswings (Jul 6, 2010)

So wait... OP already made a thread like this once?

So how long until the next one?


----------



## Icky (Jul 6, 2010)

Ticon said:


> So wait... OP already made a thread like this once?
> 
> So how long until the next one?


I think he just tried to improve on someone else's shitty idea.

But judging this forum, a few months.

also where the hell have you been


----------



## Willow (Jul 6, 2010)

Icky said:


> I think he just tried to improve on someone else's shitty idea.


 No, he really did make a thread on this a few months ago


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 6, 2010)

I think PhiPaw is enough...


----------



## Riv (Jul 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I own an airship


 
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU--


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 7, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We do not need a flag, we are not some pride organization or something.


----------



## Sky Striker (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah, although having a flag would be cool it would imply that we are something we are not. We are not an organization and in fact are not very organized at all. PhiPaw is enough, it's like the "Live Long and Prosper" finger sign for trekkies.

Damnit I need to lay off the Star Trek analogies.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 7, 2010)

I got some friends together and we improved the flag some more!  I don't think it can get any better than this!


----------



## Willow (Jul 7, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> We do not need a flag, we are not some pride organization or something.


 Oh but didn't you hear, if gays can have a flag why not furries?


----------



## Asswings (Jul 7, 2010)

Icky said:


> I think he just tried to improve on someone else's shitty idea.
> 
> But judging this forum, a few months.
> 
> also where the hell have you been



Around. But not here around.


----------



## Don (Jul 7, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I got some friends together and we improved the flag some more!  I don't think it can get any better than this!


 
*begins to weep*

It's so beautiful!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 7, 2010)

Can I request a flag with palestinian colors(Black, White, Green, Red).


We see your method.

"Paint BUCKET"


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 7, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Can I request a flag with palestinian colors(Black, White, Green, Red).
> 
> 
> We see your method.
> ...



It's two colors maximun, plus white.

And I use GIMP. The design started out with Windows Office Publisher, believe or not.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 7, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> The design started out with Windows Office Publisher, believe or not.



Oh I believe it. -Snerk-
 So uh. Are you just ignoring everyone?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 7, 2010)

The tail is really just an edited banner autoshape. I took the whole thing to GIMP, added the pawprint, and turned everything that wasn't white into alpha. Then I just added the colors and voila. I have a kit to easily make flags.


----------



## Icky (Jul 7, 2010)

Ticon said:


> Oh I believe it. -Snerk-
> So uh. Are you just ignoring everyone?


 


			
				RayO_ElGatubelo said:
			
		

> The tail is really just an edited banner autoshape. I took the whole thing to GIMP, added the pawprint, and turned everything that wasn't white into alpha. Then I just added the colors and voila. I have a kit to easily make flags



Yep.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 7, 2010)

I thought so.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 7, 2010)

I consider the design simple, but tight.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 7, 2010)

Op you're making me smile a bit.
This is actually kind of amusing.


----------



## Oovie (Jul 7, 2010)

The flag should be fire.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 7, 2010)

Regardless of whether furries need a flag or not, I think I made a pretty good flag. Check out the cardinal rules of flag design:


*Keep It Simple*

The flag should be so simple that a child can draw it from memory.
*Use Meaningful Symbolism*

The flagâ€™s images, colors, or patterns should relate to what it symbolizes.
*Use 2â€“3 Basic Colors*

Limit the number of colors on the flag to three, which contrast well and come from the standard color set.
*No Lettering or Seals*

Never use writing of any kind or an organizationâ€™s seal.
*Be Distinctive or Be Related*

Avoid duplicating other flags, but use similarities to show connections.


----------



## Riv (Jul 7, 2010)

My state violates rule 4... twice. And rule 1, and 3.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 7, 2010)

Riv said:


> My state violates rule 4... twice. And rule 1, and 3.


 
Really, the St. Andrew's cross alone would be enough. Of course, to set it apart, why not put a stylized orange in the center? Mr. Governor of Florida, check please.

I agree, most U.S. flags are _really_ bad. Thankfully, we have some good ones like New Mexico.

My home has a pretty good flag. No wonder we like to fly it in that parade in New York City! Now if we could just agree on the blue...


----------



## Slyck (Jul 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Why do we need a flag?


We don't.

That's the joke.


----------



## Zontar (Jul 7, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
These flags remind me of how the white space on the Diet Pepsi logo is smaller than the one on regular Pepsi.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 7, 2010)

Riv said:


> My state violates rule 4... twice. And rule 1, and 3.


 hey, notice how easily we hid our rebel flag :V


----------



## Riv (Jul 7, 2010)

Zontar said:


> These flags remind me of how the white space on the Diet Pepsi logo is smaller than the one on regular Pepsi.


 
lol, you're right. And the colors remind me of Sprite. I think the OP is an undercover advertising specialist contracted to get furries to buy soda!


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 7, 2010)

Riv said:


> lol, you're right. And the colors remind me of Sprite. I think the OP is an undercover advertising specialist contracted to get furries to buy soda!



Well, my family _does_ own a gas station. And we _do_ sell soda.

If you think this flag reminds you of Sprite, though, you should check out the Australian variant...


----------



## Willow (Jul 7, 2010)

Slyck said:


> We don't.
> 
> That's the joke.


 Then this is a pretty serious joke


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 7, 2010)

No no no no no no.


----------



## Machine (Jul 7, 2010)

Glaice said:


> No no no no no no.


Seriously. No no no no no no.


----------



## Riv (Jul 7, 2010)

Glaice said:


> No no no no no no.


 


Amphion said:


> Seriously. No no no no no no.


 




NEIN NEIN NEIN NEIN NEIN!


----------



## Geek (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## anthroguy101 (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm on the fence for this one.  It would be nice to have some sort of identity, but at the same time this is a fandom and not a specific land mass.  The reaction to waving this sort of flag would probably not go very well for most of us, and I'd rather keep my furry life separate from my personal life.  On the other hand, there are plenty of other flags that are even more pointless than ones like this.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 8, 2010)

Forget it, I have no intention for a flag and I have no intention for a fag using furry as the base.


----------



## Tao (Jul 8, 2010)

WHY


----------



## mapdark (Jul 8, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You DO realise this looks a LOT like a certain gay subculture flag right?








And we don,t need a bleedin' flag. 
We're not some sort of minority or nation or anything of the sort , we're just a bloody FANDOM!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jul 8, 2010)

Personally, I wouldn't mind a flag. I don't see any problem with it. 
But I've yet to see a decent one. :/


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Jul 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I made one for my region.



And where would that be?


----------



## xombiehamster (Jul 12, 2010)

It looks remarkably like the default Windows desktop background.

You know that right?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 12, 2010)

So we are making a furry flag so we can burn it right?


----------



## Don (Jul 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> So we are making a furry flag so we can burn it right?


 
We can wrap the newfags in it when we burn them at the stake :V.


----------



## Machine (Jul 12, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> We can wrap the newfags in it when we burn them at the stake :V.


This is a genius scheme.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 12, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> We can wrap the newfags in it when we burn them at the stake :V.


 
You sir are awesome, I need to say that more often :3



Ricky said:


>


 I lol'd


----------



## Machine (Jul 12, 2010)

Ricky said:


>


Hahahaha.


----------



## Kayze (Jul 12, 2010)

The issue is that the flag makes no sense. Colors and a curvy line? What's that curve suppose to represent!?

The graphic quality is also low, the smoothness of what a vector could give or character that painting (which is where it's understandably shaky) works, but this looks like simple MS paint or so.

Sorry if I was rude or harsh, just saying that you should put more effort and thought into your creations. It's an art, and thus should express one's self or at least the purpose of the graphic (furry fandom). That's why effort is valued, as the more it's worked the more it shows value and care.


----------



## Geek (Jul 13, 2010)

Ricky said:


>



People of the Islam world would burn the hell out of it.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 13, 2010)

My question would be, where exactly would this flag be used in representing the furry culture?

As furries aren't openly persecuted in any location other than the internet (well maybe some other places, but not as badly as say the LGBT movement), would the formation of a flag truly be necessary?

And on that note, flags are cultural representations that are supposed to not only inspire but rally onlookers, I don't forsee any groups other than a fursuit parade even possibly marching with this.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 13, 2010)

xombiehamster said:


> It looks remarkably like the default Windows desktop background.
> 
> You know that right?


 
Actually, I think the biggest influence on the flag was the flag of Flevoland.


----------

